# 100kg 20reps squat



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

alright guys so just wanted to share this weeks bit of squat just 20reps on 100kg. done 20on 140kg before so 100kg is pretty lightand will do this again soon but i like to get 100kg for a good 3 sets to help build up fitness


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Can imagine the burn I used to to do 100kg decline bench for 20reps after my workout just for fun.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

I'm guessing your going to finish the other half of all those reps later?


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Can imagine the burn I used to to do 100kg decline bench for 20reps after my workout just for fun.


burns like aanythingg lol



Cam93 said:


> I'm guessing your going to finish the other half of all those reps later?


mr hawkeye thinks im cutting depth even though you cant see s**t on that camera angle. How about i do a bum view for you next time? Must admit that taylor swift song must be popular on here - haters are going to hate! Lol irs only 100kg for 20reps no need to cut reps or anything but i guess looking at you pic you struggle to get 80kg for 1 rep lol pathetic


----------



## Lordofthefries000 (Jul 19, 2015)

Why did they film the upper half of you body? We can't see where you are squatting to  Looks like it burnt, what routine are you following mate?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

bigaldevlin said:


> burns like aanythingg lol
> 
> mr hawkeye thinks im cutting depth even though you cant see s**t on that camera angle. How about i do a bum view for you next time? Must admit that taylor swift song must be popular on here - haters are going to hate! Lol irs only 100kg for 20reps no need to cut reps or anything but i guess looking at you pic you struggle to get 80kg for 1 rep lol pathetic


oops nibbke nibble!

and I can confirm 80kg is my one rep max, when I was 16, don't get all butthurt because you can't hit depth


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Every once in a while I'll do 100 x 100kg squats. Obviously not in one set but will do as many as possible each set until completed


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Depth is fine ffs lol


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Lordofthefries000 said:


> Why did they film the upper half of you body? We can't see where you are squatting to  Looks like it burnt, what routine are you following mate?


lol was my wife who filmed it and she doesnt know the important bit to fit in the camera lol just building up my muscle fitness atm - hoping to try 20+ reps on 140kg in maybe a couple of months when my fitness peaks and then ill start moving to heavier weights and fewer reps


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

> lol was my wife who filmed it and she doesnt know the important bit to fit in the camera lol just building up my muscle fitness atm - hoping to try 20+ reps on 140kg in maybe a couple of months when my fitness peaks and then ill start moving to heavier weights and fewer reps


Did she film it with her penis?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Snake said:


> Did she film it with her penis?


I was scrolling down the thread and waiting for a reply along the lines of that, haha.

Looked good mate. I wish I could test myself on volume but I can barely squat anything at the moment; I got some weakness in my head and as soon as it gets a little difficult head starts throbbing, if I continue for another rep or 2 then it's a few weeks off from any exercise and more scans like last time, f*cking sucks.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

100 reps with 100kg in as little sets as possible is a killer. I'm aiming to hit 20 solid reps on 140kg atm. Currently about 13 or 14 before my form begins to go. High rep squats are tough with any type of weight on your back.

Good lifting OP


----------

